# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Buscamos un Gerente para organización de productor en Puno

## Puno

*Términos de referencia para la contratación de un gerente para organizaciones de pequeños productores de la Sierra de Puno*  
Organización de alpaquero que ha incursionado en el acopio, transformación y exportación de fibra necesita contratar los servicios de un Gerente con la finalidad de fortalecer las competencias de los asociados y directivos, así como afianzar la gestión empresarial bajo el marco de competitividad de la cadena de valor y la aplicación de los principios y criterios del comercio justo.   *I.             * *CARGO:* 
Gerente de organización de criadores de alpaca con acciones en el acopio y transformación de fibra  *II.         UBICACIÓN*: 
Región Puno  *III.                  * *OBJETIVO*   *Objetivos específicos:* 
·         Coordinar las actividades de la organización sobretodo en el acopio, transformacion y comercialización de fibra de Alpaca.
·         Responsable de las actividades técnicas, administrativas y financieras de la organización  *IV.         * *RESPONSABILIDADES*  *Responsabilidades generales:* 
Gerenciar la organización de productores para posicionarles en el mercado, fortaleciendo las relaciones con sus socios logrando así su *sostenibilidad*  *Responsabilidades específicas:*  
1.     Coordinar las actividades técnicas de la organización en cuanto al acopio de la fibra de alpaca su transformación y su comercialización.
2.     Planificar el desarrollo de la organización, de manera participativa
3.     Ejecutar el presupuesto de la organización en relación a su Plan operativo.
4.     Buscar financiamientos que permita en el corto plazo disponer de capital de trabajo.
5.     Administrar los recursos humanos de la organización en pro de la eficiencia y la calidad
6.     Administrar la organización empresarial para ganar en eficiencia, con la implementación de las herramientas de gestión necesarios, y la coordinación con el contador
7.     Garantizar la transparencia a los socios en el manejo financiero y en los procesos de toma de decisión
8.     Garantizar el cumplimiento de las responsabilidades financieras e impositivas de la organización  *V.          * *DESCRIPCIÓN DEL TRABAJO:*  
El trabajo implica coordinar, planificar y desarrollar acciones/tareas relacionadas con el fortalecimiento de la organización y de sus bases, estando sus principales responsabilidades en las áreas de *Gestión Organizacional e institucional, Gestión empresarial y financiera.* 
El puesto actualmente estará parcialmente subvencionado por una instituciòn de desarrollo, lo que implica un reto para la persona seleccionada, pues se prevé que en un tiempo prudencial el salario previsto pueda ser cubierto por el resultado positivo de la actividad comercial de la organización. 
Para esto la persona seleccionada coordinará sus actividades (a más del equipo administrativo de la organización) con el equipo técnico de la institución de cooperación lo que exige como virtud del candidato/ha seleccionado/a capacidad de trabajo y coordinación de equipos.  *VI.         * *ACTIVIDADES.-*  *Como actividades mínomas se solicitará:*
1.    Organizar con los directivos la planificación y organización del acopio de la fibra de alpaca
2.    Planificar la campaña de acopio, transformación y comercialización
3.    Hacer un diagnostico de la situación económica-financiera de las organizaciones, y de las herramientas y procedimientos de gestión
4.    Elaborar con el equipo técnico, un plan de fortalecimiento del sistema de gestión de la organización.
5.    Brindar información de manera permanente a los directivos e implementar un sistema de información a los socios con reuniones frecuentes
6.    Organizar la participación de la organización de alpaqueros en evento de promoción de sus productos
7.    Elaborar, en coordinación con el consejo de administración, el Plan Operativo  anual, presupuesto previsional, estrategias y los procesos de monitoreo y evaluación.
8.    Elaborar informes trimestrales para el consejo de administración   *VII.        * *PRODUCTOS.-* 
1.    Plan de campaña de acopio, procesamiento y comercialización técnico-economico
2.    Informes trimestrales
3.    Planificación trimestral
4.    Plan de fortalecimiento de procedimientos de gestión   *IX        HONORARIOS* 
Los honorarios serán alrededor (según perfil) de 2.400 S/. por mes.   *IX.                 * *OBLIGACIONES DEL CONTRATADO*
Durante la ejecución: Cumplir con las tareas designadas de acuerdo a los términos de referencia y según una carta de misión con plazos. 
Informe: Reportar los avances y resultados de acuerdo a los puntos determinados en los términos de referencia.   *X.                   * *PERIODO DE EJECUCIÓN*
El tiempo requerido es por 12 meses si cumplimiento de los objetivos del puesto,
 con posibilidad de renovación según los resultados obtenidos.   *XI.         * *PERFIL DE COMPETENCIAS *  
§  Profesional con formación universitaria y grado académico en ciencias agrarias (ingenierías), medicina veterinaria ó económicas (economía, administración de empresas u otros)
§  Experiencia en gerencia ó administración de organizaciones de productores y/o empresas agrarias ó agroindustriales de tipo privada y la comercialización en mercados locales, nacionales e internacionales.
§  De preferencia con estudios de maestría concluidos, con especialidad en gestión empresarial y con énfasis a empresas agrarias ó rurales.
§  Experiencia de trabajo profesional, no menor de 5 años, de preferencia con organización de productores
§  Conocimiento, elaboración y aplicación de metodologías de capacitación y asistencia técnica a productores agrarios y directivos de organizaciones.
§  Capacidad de emprendimiento, liderazgo, toma de decisiones informadas, y habilidad para organizar y dirigir grupos de trabajo.
§  Capacidad adecuada para elaborar informes y propuestas.
§  Dominar los idiomas aymara, quechua, ingles sería una ventaja para el candidato
§  Habilidad de manejar programas básicos de informática: entorno de Office (Word, Excel, Power Point) e Internet,   *XII.        * *APTITUDES:*
§   Compromiso con la misión institucional.
§  Capacidad e interés para realizar trabajos en equipo.
§  Disposición para trabajar bajo presión.
§  Capacidad de liderazgo.
§  Capacidad de concertación con autoridades y líderes locales.
§  Capacidad de comunicación.
§  Capacidad de gestión.
§  Fácil diálogo con los productores del campo.
§  Conocimiento de manejo de conflictos
§  Deseable tener licencia de moto y licencia A1.    _Plazos de la convocatoria: interesados enviar CV no documentado y carta de motivación colocando pretensiones económicas, al e-mail gerenteorganizacionpuno@gmail.com lo más pronto posible (candidaturas analizadas en función de su orden de llegada)._TdR Gerente organizacion productores.pdfTemas similares: Buscamos compradores de Palta Hass calibres 18 a 20 para exportacion BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA BUSCAMOS PROVEEDORES DE FRESA Entrevista con Daniel Gonzaga, gerente general de Natura Perú Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion

----------

